# الموضة : وما ادراك ما الموضة : موضوع جرىء جدا



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

بقلمى مش منقول 











خير اللهم اجعلة خير 


اتعودتم طبعا 

مادام بقلمى يبقى المطافى بليييييييييييييييز 

نشادر للادارة 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


الموضة وسنينها 

وربنا يستر من الجاى منها 



طبعا اتابع خطوط الموضة 

واختار ما يناسبنى منها 


لكن لست العوبة بايدى مصممى الموضة 

اذ لاحظت 
ان كثير من خطوط الموضة رايحة جاية من الثلاثيات حتى الالفية الثالثة 

لاحظت 
ان كثير من الموضات مرة اسيوية بالاستومك 
مرة افريقية بتوحش الالوان والرسومات

مرة اوربية قصيرة 

مرة مغازلة لدلدلة الجلابية 



لاحظت 
ان كثير من مصممى الازياء كانهم يحركون المشترين كاجساد بلا عقول 
فما يناسبنى لا يناسب غيرى 
لايناسب جسمى او وضعى او سنى 

لكن على الكل نفس الفروض 

وبالالاف لبعض الماركات 




لاحظت 

ان البلوزة مش لازم تبقى نيك واديدس والبومة طايرة منها 
اليست بلوزة والسلام 

لية الحرفية الجامدة بالتباهى بالماركات 



لاحظت 

انكم ممكن تفهمونى غلط 
ممكن تعتقدوا انى استحضر طنط عبلة 
وانكل قيس 

لتقلدوهم وتدخلوا علينا بالحصنة والسيوف 


او تتغطوا كالخيام فى احياء لموضة البعبع وابو رجل مسلوخة 

او كما سمعت باحد الفضائيات 
عين واحدة بس للخيمة لان العينتين عثرة 

ولو تفقعوهم يبقى اضمن برضة 




لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

انما الولع الشديد والتقليد الاعمى 
بما لا يليق 
يدل على تفاهة وعدم وجود استايل حقيقى ناضج للشخصية 

يدل ان حفنة من البشر تابعين للعالم يحركون الكل لاتجاة خايب لا يليق 


اختار من الموضة ما يناسبك 
لكن لا تتغير انت لتناسب الموضة 

تحياتى 

asmicheal 


*رايكم شباب *
*شكرا جيلو *
*هههههههههههههههههه*







*يغلق حاليا ويحذف مسبقا *

*او *
*اخفوة بالاقسام المخفية تمهيدا لحرقة قصدى لفلقة قصدى لغلقة *


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## sony_33 (22 يونيو 2010)

> ان البلوزة مش لازم تبقى نيك واديدس والبومة طايرة منها
> اليست بلوزة والسلام


*الحمد لله موضوع للبنات فقط
متابع قبل الحذف
ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 يونيو 2010)

*هي فعلا موضة تودي في داهية*
*بس انا هقولك علي حاجة*
*كل الاشياء تحل لي وليس كل الاشياء توافق*
*يعني البس اللي يليق بيا كبنت مسيحية مش البس عشان ابقا سبب عثرة لغيري*
*ده ردي المختصر المفيد*​


----------



## MATTEW (23 يونيو 2010)

*لأ و الشباب كمان يا سوني 

البنطلونات المسقطه و  حوارات البوكسرات الباينه انا مش عارف هما الشباب دول بمشم ازاي كده

انا ساعات ببقي عايز اروح اقوله لو سمحت ارفع البنطلون كده عيب 

بس معتقدش اني هروح سليم البيت 

بالنسبه للبنات مليش دعوه هههههههههه خليني ساكت احسن *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 يونيو 2010)

mattew قال:


> *
> 
> البنطلونات المسقطه و  حوارات البوكسرات الباينه انا مش عارف هما الشباب دول بمشم ازاي كده
> *


*ده بيبقي مستفززززززززززززززز جدا*​


----------



## جيلان (23 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههه امل فين كلمة ارائكم يا شباب عشن الجريمة تبقى كاملة
طبعا مافيش قول بعد قولك يا حبيبتى ههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2010)

كل بلد ولها عادتها

يعني عندنا بقوا زي اوروبا

محدش بيقدر يعمل شي

مع اولاده وبناته

لا الام ولا الاب ولا الاخ

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ponponayah (23 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع جميل جدا
بصى انا البس كويس اوى وشيك جداا
بس مش البس لبس يخلى شبرا كلها تتفرج عليا مثلا
بس بلاقى بنات تحسيهم يا اوختى نسيو باقى اللبس فى البيت :smil8:
او وقعت منهم المهم فى جزء ناقص وخلاص 
وتلاقى شباب ااااااااااة يانى تحسيهم مش رجالة ههههههههههههههه 
الولد تلاقية البنطلون واقع وكل كوم واللى لابس قميص علية ورد والوان ياختى كميلة ماما :11azy:
وكفاية كدا لحسن ممكن اضرب لو كملت كلام​*


----------



## MATTEW (23 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *واللى لابس قميص علية ورد والوان ياختى كميلة ماما :11azy:
> 
> ​*


*ماله القميص ابو ورد :smil8:*​


----------



## ponponayah (23 يونيو 2010)

mattew قال:


> *ماله القميص ابو ورد :smil8:*​




*لا بص فى حاجات حلوة وشيك انا مش بتكلم على كلو
بس فى حاجات مستفزة اوى 
 يعنى مثلا ولد لابس قميص بينك وفية ورد احمر 
ومجسم علية اوى طيب بزمتك دا راجل *​


----------



## MATTEW (23 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *لا بص فى حاجات حلوة وشيك انا مش بتكلم على كلو
> بس فى حاجات مستفزة اوى
> يعنى مثلا ولد لابس قميص بينك وفية ورد احمر
> ومجسم علية اوى طيب بزمتك دا راجل *​


*ههههههههههههههه انا عارف انا بهزر معاكي *

*هو فعلا في لبس للشباب دلوقتي مستفز جدا جدا *​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 يونيو 2010)

انا من رأيي نرجع للجلاليب وخلاص 

كل البنات يلبسوا النقاب ،، ده أمر نافذ مني
كل الولاد يلبسوا جلاليب وعِمَم ،، برضو امر نافذ


انا بس اللي البس بنطلون


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (23 يونيو 2010)

*كنت هرد لو لقيت صورة لموضة البنات*
*وخصوصا البنات اللي بتشيش*

*بس طالما كدة
وفي عنصرية
يبأة
**هحرمكم من رأيي العظيم*
*هههههههه*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 يونيو 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> انا من رأيي نرجع للجلاليب وخلاص
> 
> كل البنات يلبسوا النقاب ،، ده أمر نافذ مني
> كل الولاد يلبسوا جلاليب وعِمَم ،، برضو امر نافذ


 

*و انا معاك و موافقه يا ريس ههههههههههههههههههه*

*دا رايي برضه نرجع للجلاليب و اليشمك و الحبره و العبايه و نطل من ورا المشربيه و نترك الحداثه جانبا لمن يستطيع ان يتقبلها اسهل من كدا*

*ولا ايه:11azy:*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 يونيو 2010)

mattew قال:


> *ماله القميص ابو ورد :smil8:*​


 
_*الجلابيه البيضا و الدقن يا معلم ههههههههههههههههه*_

_*بلاش قميص بورد*_

_*خليه قميص عليه بط ولا ميكي ماوس*_

_*ولا اقول تصوير ذوات الارواح حرام هههههههههه*_​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 يونيو 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *كنت هرد لو لقيت صورة لموضة البنات*
> 
> *وخصوصا البنات اللي بتشيش*​
> ​


​ 

*ممممممممممممممم طول عمرك دماغ و صاحب مزاج يا كيرو*:t9:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (23 يونيو 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> [/CENTER]
> 
> 
> *ممممممممممممممم طول عمرك دماغ و صاحب مزاج يا كيرو*:t9:




*هو احنا عايشين غير بالمخدرات يا اختي
ههههههه

الا انتي بتجيبي الصور اللي في توقيعاتك دي منين *:smil8::smil8:​


----------



## asmicheal (23 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *الحمد لله موضوع للبنات فقط*
> 
> *متابع قبل الحذف*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههه*​


 

:download:









هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ذكى يا سونى 
البلوزة بناتى 
طب والصورة 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تعرف بالعند فيك انت بس 

الادارة خلت الموضوع 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا سونى


----------



## asmicheal (23 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هي فعلا موضة تودي في داهية*
> 
> *بس انا هقولك علي حاجة*
> *كل الاشياء تحل لي وليس كل الاشياء توافق*
> ...


 

:download:


وجهة نظر مفيدة بالفعل 

شكرا روكا لايجابيتك الرائعة حبيبتى


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (23 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> وجهة نظر مفيدة بالفعل
> ...




*مش بس مفيدة
هي دي وجهة نظر الكتاب كمان

ربنا يباركك روكا
*​


----------



## asmicheal (23 يونيو 2010)

MATTEW قال:


> *لأ و الشباب كمان يا سوني *
> 
> *البنطلونات المسقطه و حوارات البوكسرات الباينه انا مش عارف هما الشباب دول بمشم ازاي كده*
> 
> ...


 


:download:



*الصورة دى  ردى على البنطلون الساقط *











تحذير صوره مثيره جدا


----------



## sony_33 (23 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*اة صح الصورة دى للرجالة باين
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
اظن ان مفيش راجل بيسقط البنطلون
دى موضة لسن معين
مش معقول ابقى ماشى مع خطيبتى مثلا وانا مسقط البنطلون
طب الناس حتعاكس مين وتقلس على مين فينا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا لموضوعك الهام*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2010)

متابع..


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 يونيو 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *مش بس مفيدة
> هي دي وجهة نظر الكتاب كمان
> 
> ربنا يباركك روكا
> *​


*ميرسي كيرلس*
*لرأيك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> وجهة نظر مفيدة بالفعل
> ...


*ميرسي ليكي يا قمر*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 يونيو 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *هو احنا عايشين غير بالمخدرات يا اختي
> ههههههه
> 
> الا انتي بتجيبي الصور اللي في توقيعاتك دي منين *:smil8::smil8:​



*
سر المهنه هههههههههههههه*


----------



## asmicheal (24 يونيو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> هههههههههههههه امل فين كلمة ارائكم يا شباب عشن الجريمة تبقى كاملة





جيلان قال:


> طبعا مافيش قول بعد قولك يا حبيبتى ههههههههه




:download:

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

هنسيح الاسماء يا جيلو 

صحصح يا زعيم يا مصحصح 
الامتحانات ضيعت الدنيا 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تصدقى نسيت ارائكم شباب 

علشان كدة بقى جيلو مش قالت رايها 


هعدل واكتب رايكم شباب 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (24 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> كل بلد ولها عادتها
> 
> يعني عندنا بقوا زي اوروبا
> 
> ...


 

:download:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لبنان دى احممممممممممممممم  لبنان 


احنا بس قابلنها علشان 

تحيا جمهورية كليمو الانفتاحية قصدى الديمقراطية 



يكفى ذوقكم ولسانكم الحلو يا لبنانين 

حتى بما قل ودل من الملابس 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اوعى تزعل كليمو


----------



## جيلان (24 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 

*انا ماقولتش رأيى عشن كانت ليلة امتحان ومستعجلة عشن اقوم*

*بصى انا رأيى كل واحد يلبس الى عايزه ومن حقه ان الى حواليه ميبصوش عليه اى نظرة وحشة ومع ذلك احب جدا نلبس اللبس اللائق الى  ميتعبنيش من جوايا*
*يعنى الموضوع نفسية*
*ممكن بنت فى اوروبا لكن من جواها بتحس انها مرتاحة فى اللبس المحتشم فتلبسه*
*بنت تانية عادى مش بتحس بعدم ارتياح لو لبست مفتوح مثلا وجواها مش قاصدة انها تلفت النظر ولا حاجة .. ساعتها متبقاش غلطانة*

*ااحنا هنا الى بيحدد طريقة لبسنا الناس الى حوالينا عشن عنيهم لكن رأيى الى قولته فوق كان فى عدم وجود النقطة دى لكن طبعا فى مصر بنراعيها سواء البنت حست انها مرتاحة مش مرتاحة وحتى لو لبست جلابية هتتعاكس هتتعاكس*
*ده مش مبرر للبنت لان زى ما قولتلك غظب عننا بنعمل حساب الناس مش عشن الناس بس لكن لان طول ما النوع ده من الناس موجود يبقى فى ناس هتمقق فيكى وانتى ماشية وده الى احنا مش عايزيينه عشن منتضايقش كبنات لربنا يعنى نتيجة لسبب*
*نقطة كمان مينفعش نحدد البنت او الولد كويس او لأ من لبسه لا هنا ولا هناك لانها نفسية زى ما قولتلك*


----------



## asmicheal (24 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا​*
> *بصى انا البس كويس اوى وشيك جداا*
> *بس مش البس لبس يخلى شبرا كلها تتفرج عليا مثلا*
> *بس بلاقى بنات تحسيهم يا اوختى نسيو باقى اللبس فى البيت :smil8:*
> ...


 

:download:

لا يا بونى مشفتيش السوارية 

اكرم اللة وجهة روكسى 
تحسى انك بشيكاغو 

المهم 
ما شفتيش الكميل وهو لابس كل الوصف اللى وصفتية 
وكمان بيلمع  كلة ولا اجدع احمممممممممممممممممممممم


شكرا بونى مشاركة جميلة 

شيك لكن مش نفرج الناس علينا 
تمام يا قمر


----------



## asmicheal (24 يونيو 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> انا من رأيي نرجع للجلاليب وخلاص
> 
> كل البنات يلبسوا النقاب ،، ده أمر نافذ مني
> كل الولاد يلبسوا جلاليب وعِمَم ،، برضو امر نافذ
> ...


 

:download:


اخيرا الغالى مولكا طلع من قسمة اللى محدش فية بيسمع التانى هههههههههههههههه

وتواضع امير الجماعة وبيكلم عامة الشعب امثالنا 


انا من رأيي نرجع للجلاليب وخلاص 

كل البنات يلبسوا النقاب ،، ده أمر نافذ مني
كل الولاد يلبسوا جلاليب وعِمَم ،، برضو امر نافذ


انا بس اللي البس بنطلون


يا جماعة مولكا هنا 

رووووووقوة 

عشمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوى 

حبل وكرباج والنبى البية غلاوتة ما تتوصفش 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (24 يونيو 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *كنت هرد لو لقيت صورة لموضة البنات*
> 
> *وخصوصا البنات اللي بتشيش*​
> *بس طالما كدة*
> ...


 

:download:


تؤتؤتؤ 

اشمعنى البنات اللى بتشيش 
الباقيين كلهم يفرحوا مثلا 

هههههههههههههههههههههه

بص نتفق على حاجة كيرو 

المظهر الخارجى وان دل 
لكن لا يدل على كل ما بالداخل 
احيانا ناس تكون بمنتهى الحشمة خيمة ماشية على كوتشى واللة يعلم بخفايا قلوبهم 

غل تلاقى كراهية تلاقى نجاسة تلاقى 

وناس لابسة برضة احمممممممممممم

لكن بتراعى قيم كتير 
وبالعمق والروحانية تتغير لاحسن منا جميعا 


اسمع رايك بليز كيرو


----------



## asmicheal (25 يونيو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *انا ماقولتش رأيى عشن كانت ليلة امتحان ومستعجلة عشن اقوم*
> 
> *بصى انا رأيى كل واحد يلبس الى عايزه ومن حقه ان الى حواليه ميبصوش عليه اى نظرة وحشة ومع ذلك احب جدا نلبس اللبس اللائق الى ميتعبنيش من جوايا*
> *يعنى الموضوع نفسية*
> ...


 


:download:

ايوة يا جيلو 
فاحص القلوب والكلى هو اللة 

ومالناش الحكم على غيرنا بملابسة 
لكن 

المظهر الخارجى بيقول برضة عن الداخل 

من فضلة القلب يتكلم اللسان وينطق اللبس 

يعنى مثلا 

لو شايفة حد ملابسة مكرمشة ومش مرة وتعدى كل مرة تشوفية لابس ملابس مكرمشة 
مش ملابسة هتعطيكى انطباع على اهمالة 

خاصة خصوصا لو هوة اللى بيختار ملابسة 
مش خيمة بعين 
حد فارض عليها مظهرها 



مجرد راى شخصى 
تقبلية او تتركية جيلو 


كمان انتى اثرتى نقطة هامة مسائلة الارتياح 
يعنى مثلا ما تقوليش ان بنوتة لابسة ملابس خارجة لا تليق 
لانها تريحها 
سترتاح وسط مجتمع يغطى المراة بالكامل 
ويتعامل معها 
من منطلق 
انها يجب اخفائها او حرقها 



المعقول كويس 
والطريق الوسط خلصت كثيرين 
بلا كبت او تفريط 


دة رايى الشخصى


----------



## Mason (25 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*لا تعليق *
*تحفة الصورة شتيمة بس بالذوق  هههههههههههههههههه*
*ال موضة ال *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يونيو 2010)

*كل الاشياء تحل لى لكن مش معنى كدة انها تنفعنى ولاد ربنا ليهم سمات خاصة ومش اى حاجة تحل لهم تليق 
لازم ولاد ربنا دايما يكونوا فى احسن صوره يكونوا قدوه حسنه ويكونوا افضل نموذج للناس
 الموضه بالنسبه لى هى اللى تليق لى بدون ما اثير اى انتقاد 
ومهم جدااااا انى اعرف ان لكل مكان وكل وقت وكل مناسبه ما يناسبها من ملابس 
هى دى الموضه من وجهة نظرى بكل   بساطه 
ميرررسى يا ايمى *


----------



## سور (27 يونيو 2010)

انا بخدم فى اجتماع شباب جامعه
لو عايزين تعرفوا الموضه تعالوا بسرعه
للاسف بشوف بناتنا لابسين ملابس غير لائقه بالمره
مش مهم انا فين & مش مهم جسمى شكله ايه & مش مهم باين منى ايه
المهم انها الموضه وللاسف بتكون فى اوقات كتيره للفت النظر علشان اكون متميزه
ولما نتكلم يكون الرد المعتاد عايزينا نلبس جلاليب ولا نمشى مبهدلين 
للاسف احنا كده مش بنسىء لنفسنا بس 
لكن بنسىء لمسيحنا اللى المفروض اننا صورته على الارض
ياريت كل واحده فيا لما تلبس وتنزل تسال نفسها سؤال واحد
ينفع يكون ده شكل المسيح فى الشارع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
سواء كانت بنت او ولد
عايشه فى الصعيد او فى اوروربا 
فى ملابس شيك جدا جدا وبرضه على الموضه بس بتحترم اللى لابسها لانها بتناسبه
اسفه انى طولت بس بجد موضوعك ايمى لمس مشكله جامده بتقابلنى فى الخدمه​


----------



## asmicheal (27 يونيو 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *كل الاشياء تحل لى لكن مش معنى كدة انها تنفعنى ولاد ربنا ليهم سمات خاصة ومش اى حاجة تحل لهم تليق *
> *لازم ولاد ربنا دايما يكونوا فى احسن صوره يكونوا قدوه حسنه ويكونوا افضل نموذج للناس*
> 
> 
> ...


 






اللة على دونا بجد 
بتمزج من كلامك يا روكايتى الحمراء الجميلة 

ولا كانى بسمع موسيقى مذهلة الروعة 
نقطة جميلة 

ما يليق بغير ان يثير انتقاد 
ولكل مكان ملابسة 


لخصتى وانجزتى فى عبارات اية بالاناقة والجمال


----------



## asmicheal (27 يونيو 2010)

سور قال:


> انا بخدم فى اجتماع شباب جامعه
> 
> لو عايزين تعرفوا الموضه تعالوا بسرعه
> للاسف بشوف بناتنا لابسين ملابس غير لائقه بالمره
> ...


 






بادى ذى بدء وحشتينى جدا سور 
وافتقدتك بجد 

وكنت هبعت ليكى اليوم لو ما كنتيش دخلتى 


عارفة سور متمسكة جدا بسن خامسة وسادسة ابتدائى 
لان دة سن الغرس والحرث والقاء البذور 

ولا تتخيلى كم الصلاة كل سبتمبر لئلا اغادر هذا السن رغم ضغط كبير عليا 

المهم 


بالنسبة للنقطة الهامة اللى اثرتيها 

بكنيستى الاروع على الاطلاق بقلبى 

لاحظت 
ان خدامها يركزون بنقطتين 

التربية من الصغر وغرس اللائق المناسب 
والملء والتعبير وخلق مجال للتميز 


عارفة سور 
رغم انة راى قاسى 
بس انا بطبقة على نفسى 

البنت اللى لابسة مش يليق 

انا السبب لانى يمكن قصرت بالصلاة ليها 

يمكن لانى لم اخلق لها مجالات ابتكار تستنفذ طاقتها تعبر عن نفسها من خلالها بطريقة سوية 


عارفة سور الشباب عندة طاقة رائعة بس احنا اللى مش عارفين نطلعها صح 

على الاقل نقلل من اثار الاستعراض الزيادة 

كل لفت للانتباة بالللبس او بالاسلوب = نقص بالثقة بالنفس لمن يحملة 

كانة يقول 
لست املك سوى جسد احتقرة واعرضة بامتهان


----------



## سور (27 يونيو 2010)

انتى كمان وحشتينى جدا  ونكمل السلامات على الخاص
بالنسبه للخدمه عندك حق فعلا اى ضعف فى اولادنا
 بيكون السب الاصلى هو تقصيرنا فى خدمتهم
وده اللى باين فعلا فى اجتماع الشباب عندنا
لانه فعلا بيقتصر على البنات والاولاد اللى مالهومش علاقه قوى بالكنيسه 
او مش مواظبين على الحضور
لان المواظبين من ثانوى بيروحوا على اعداد خدام
وده بيخلى خدمة الجامعه صعبه لانك بتبتدى ترمى اساس جديد
وطبعا الاساس فى السن ده صعب جدا تغييريه
بس طبعا الصلاه بتعمل المستحيل
سمعت كلمه لدكتور مجدى اسحق انهارده الصبح
ما تهتمش قوى بالمظهر الخارجى او بالسلوك وتغييره
املى من جوه هيفيض على بره
املى بمحبة المسيح هيفيض على المظهر والسلوك​


----------



## asmicheal (27 يونيو 2010)

سور قال:


> انتى كمان وحشتينى جدا ونكمل السلامات على الخاص
> 
> بالنسبه للخدمه عندك حق فعلا اى ضعف فى اولادنا
> بيكون السب الاصلى هو تقصيرنا فى خدمتهم
> ...


 





عارفة يا سور 

فى درس الكتاب 
فية نظام  اسمة ايقونات 

ندرس اما انجيل يوحنا او انجيل مرقص 
بالتبادل سنة بعد سنة 

طول الصيف 

وتوجد ايقونات تجمعها البنات 
على الحضور 
والعشية 
واحضار الانجيل 
والانتباة والاجابة 
واعمال فنية 
وابحاث 
وحفظ صلوات الاجبية 


لا تتخيللى كم المشاركة البنات عندها طاقة مهولة 
احنا اللى مش بنهتم بجد نطلعها 

فى اطار صح 

عارفة بيحفظوا الانجيل 
لدرجة فى الكشافة 

لما تيجى اية من انجيل يوحنا او مرقس 
يردوا عليها بالشاهد 


بنات كتير بلا وعظ ولا تزمت ولا مجادلة 
بدات تتغير وتترك امور لو قعدنا نجادل فيها 


لن نصل الا لعناد


----------



## back_2_zero (27 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه
سدقنى عندك حق 
بنات او ولاد دلوقتى بقت مناظرهم تكسف و خصوصا لو كانوا مسيحين بيشوهوا صورتنا 
ربنا معانا


----------

